# 5 gallon



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

I want a 5 gallon tank just cause i like the size and the look of them
But what should i put in there if i got one?
I was thinking my fry so they can grow a little and go in my 14gallon or 29 gallon
But i am picking up a 10 gallon tomorrow that i know would be better for a "grow out tank"

So what types of fish could i put in a 5 gallon
I know ill only be able to fit 1 maybe 2 fish in there but im fine with that


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Betta (one male) is often what one sees in a 5g planted tank. There are other options though, provided one stays with the "dwarf" species. A group of one of the species:

Scarlet Badis
Ember Tetra
Sparkling Gourami
Mosquito Rasbora or one of the similar Boraras species
Corydoras pygmaeus or Corydoras habrosus or Corydoras hastatus
1 Dwarf Puffer

Celestial Pearl Danio
male Endlers Livebearer or male Guppy
Emerald Dwarf Rasbora
Freshwater Shrimp

Some of the above depend upon your water, as some will be wild caught and particular as to hardness and corresponding pH. The first 6 are soft to medium hard water, the latter 4 definitely medium hard to hard water with basic pH.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Byron said:


> Betta (one male) is often what one sees in a 5g planted tank. There are other options though, provided one stays with the "dwarf" species. A group of one of the species:
> 
> Scarlet Badis
> Ember Tetra
> ...


 

Celestial Pearl Danio? Dont those need alot of swim room like a zebra danio would? not to metion 6 of them


I was thinking a puffer, but the only puffer by me is a green spotted puffer
would the 5 gallon work as a tank to slowly make the puffer into a full salt water fish
and not to into a betta, pretty and all but i have other tanks i can put one in
Thank you  I will look up on those

I think you know when you talk fish to much when you have a dream about fish
I had a dream about fish last night and what i could put in a 5 gallon, and there was these fish in my dreams that only grew to this length ___


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Ugh to bad i couldnt get away with both the Celestial Pearl Danio and Emerald Dwarf Rasbora in a 5 gallon together
their both really beautiful, but i dont think my LFS has either, ill do some looking today when i return my dead fish (they died during labor :/ and it looked like they were going to drop a bunch of babies)


----------

